# Cat Won't Shut UP!



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Long weekend. We're moving. Rome died on Friday at the ripe old age of 34 months, which doesn't lessen the blow; I hit a huge curb with my car - pretty sure I knocked something loose; locked myself out of the new house, with the keys, my laptop, and my phone on the kitchen counter; dogs escaped from my mother... who apparently didn't notice the absence of two 50+ lb dogs - thank God for gps; my recently healed ankle fracture has swollen up from moving furniture; I'm out of Vicodin; and the poor pups have been locked in their cage all weekend since there's so much chaos. All I've had time to do rat-wise was clean Rome's body and drop it off at the vet for cremation. 

But above all things, my cat is not handling the move very well. Despite having her crate full of familiar things and me being here 24/7, she's still kind of confused. I'd take pity on her, that is, if she weren't meowing incessantly. At 3 AM.

I haven't slept for days.

It's day three and she's still trying to run away. I don't know where the **** her collar is, so I've been keeping her in her crate on the rare occasion that I have to leave the house. (Comes in handy for moving furniture.) She's microchipped, but we live near a main road and I don't want to risk that, nor can I afford to pull her out of animal control. Then again, throwing her outside is looking pretty enticing. @[email protected]

(Don't worry, I'm not actually going to do it.)

But I haven't slept for days.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Maybe get some http://www.feliway.com/us/#redirected it might help calm her down.

I think all of my cats would go bonkers in a crate for any long period of time, can you just close her off in a closed room instead?
Cats are not fans of change to say the least lol. If she will, try playing with her using her favorite toys before bedtime and then finish it off with a really good treat. Both of these will make her feel more comfortable and also help burn off some energy so she relaxes and you can get some sleep.

I am sorry you have alot on your plate at once! Hope things get better.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

feliway really does work my 2 of my grandmas cats still HATE each other, but they are not constantly bullying each other or fighting- in the two years of feliway use there have only been a few fights instead of a few fights a day without.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks, I'll check it out. She doesn't care much for toys - she just wants to get out of the house. She's a reformed street cat, so being inside so the time isn't really her thing. Usually I take her for walks, but this week has just been tragically hellish.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Update: Found her dollar while packing. At least if she succeeds in escaping, there's a good chance someone can call me without a chip scanner.


----------



## smoteymote (May 28, 2016)

I'd say if there's any way you can swing by Walmart or a dollar store or something to just grab a harness and take her outside. Even if it's late, or you're tired, it sounds like she needs to see what's going on.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Yeah. I hooked her up earlier today for a walk around the neighborhood.

She's got three harnesses, a collar (for ID), a six foot lead, and a retractable. I'm set on harnessing equipment. ;-p


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Update: As more furniture comes in, the meowing decreases. Still can't sleep, but only because there's so much to do, and sleep is for the weak.

Haven't had a chance to see top the rat room, though.  I take each of them out for cuddles, but the poor guys haven't been able to free range recently.


----------

